
Ask HN: Side project / startup focused slack group? - achariam
Anyone interested in joining a small startup&#x2F; side project focused Slack group?<p>I recently finished the new Spielberg[0] documentary and he mentioned the importance of being surrounded by great folks—in his case, Lucas, Scorsese, et al.<p>The positive effects of a peer network is a commonly observed pattern. It might neat to try something similar over the internet.<p>I’ve been a part of larger communities that try to do something similar but it doesn’t seem to scale well. Hence starting and keeping it small.<p>The focus will likely be on building, growing and scaling a project and having like minded folks to share the ups and downs with.<p>If you’re interested feel free to email me and I’ll send you an invite.<p>0: [https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.hbo.com&#x2F;documentaries&#x2F;spielberg]
======
treyhuffine
[https://gitconnected.com](https://gitconnected.com) is a community for
developers and software engineers and features a Slack group. The users are
very active and incredibly supportive.

~~~
achariam
Sweet, thank you for sharing. Will check it out!

------
mindcrime
I'd be interested. But your email isn't in your profile. Can you add it, or
post it here?

~~~
achariam
My mistake, for some reason I thought I included it. matt@achariam.com

------
artur_makly
this already exists :

[https://onlinegeniuses.com/](https://onlinegeniuses.com/)

~~~
achariam
Nice, looks a little large but will check it out as well.

